# Warren, Oh. female sweet "Nora"



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Got a call from pound, sweet NORA came in yesterday, she is blk & tan. No picture up yet, will post it as soon as I can.

Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: Noor 12: Petfinder

*More About Noor 12*

I am a pretty and sweet, tall GSD in kennel 12, avaialble for rescue/adoption 02-16-10. ***Must be 18 years of age or older to adopt*** 
:help:


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Any idea about her age?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

They said around a year, waiting for pics now.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

not sure if i am posting pics right or not?











 
http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/OH650/OH650.15730870-2-x.jpg


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Doesn;'t look like a mix, I think a soft eared pb


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw what a pretty girl. :wub:

You did a fine job posting pics Vicki !


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

:help: NORA NEEDS HELP pound is full


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

She looks like just a baby.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

They said she is around a year, very sweet girl. She looks PB to me especialy with her topline and turn of stifle, just has soft ears and big!! :help:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

**** bump ****


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

:help: PLEASE she is VERY URGENT...


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

I can help with boarding fee and or vetting if she can get an approved rescue to help her


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Nora is SAFE, we pulled her today. She is very sweet and is a PB sable German Shepherd. She was abandoned in her home and was at the pound for 10 days..  She will be looking for a loving home after she is spayed and vetted.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Great job!


----------

